# Tool Watch for Ladies



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

I am looking at getting a watch for my wife. She received a rolex as a gift years ago and wore it reluctantly until 2010. At the time I had really never paid much attention to watches but I knew it was a really nice watch. In 2010 we got hit hard by the recession and that was one of the things that got liquidated. I have always felt terribly about this and I am now ready to right that wrong. Before she got the rolex she had a tag formula 1 that she truly loved. She never really liked the rolex because she is a teacher and she felt it was "conspicuous". Anyway, I want to get her a tag or something else...this brings me to my question: she wants a rotating bezel, 200m wr, stainless bracelet, and around $1000. Is there anything other than an aquaracer that fits the bill? I showed her a certina ds action but she didnt like the dial. I am fine getting the aquaracer but I would like to be as informed as possible before pulling the trigger. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

You could also go with a Longines Hydroconquest.


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Do they offer the diamond version sans diamonds. We looked at the "mil-sub" style but she said it looks like an "old man's watch" lol...her dad wears a submariner as his daily so I think that is what it made her think of...but that one with the diamonds would be perfect with no diamonds. She doesnt like bling on a watch. We looked at tags with diamonds and that was a no go.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly, I think the Longines Conquest would be a good choice. 300m water resistance, sapphire with anti reflective coating below, screwdown crown and caseback, lume. 
She could wear it everyday and never have a problem. Don't have to worry about extra moving parts like bezels either.

30mm silver (can get in 34mm too)










34mm white


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Now that is a sexy watch! Does it come in mens? Lol

Thanks again, I will show this to her.


----------



## JoGoesBack4Seconds (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a few suggestions your wife might like...ok it is something I like, but who knows... 

1. Meraud Bonaire/Baltic Aquascaphe (beware they're still in preorder phase, due out in june iirc)









2. Longines Legend Diver 36mm (about to come out, though it's over your (and mine 😞) budget. also comes in a variant of colours, like white or purple fume... though if she has bigger wrists, the 42mm version should be within your budget on the used market)









3. well within your budget, very good quality for a microbrand, and a wide variety of colours and styles, from more rolex-ish to more seamaster-ish to a bit more original-ish... f.e. the Dolphin in Magenta could be fun and interesting if she wants something more "girly" but still distinctly sporty and tool-ish. lug-to-lug is 48mm so beware of that









4. staying in the 40mm/48mm lug2lug is the Halios Seaforthm which can be configured in quite a few ways, from the more elegant and subdued Abyss Blue with abyss blue bezel [pictured above], to the more "fun" and youthful pastel blue









5. going back a bit in size, the Oris 65 in 36mm. very good value, right around your budget. if it's too small, there's also a 40mm which also looks a bit more "fun" imo









6. staying with Oris, their Aquis line also comes in 36mm and 39,5mm and looks a bit more "seriously tooly" and modern than the 65 above... and a tiny bit over your budget. can be "remedied" if you hunt for deals or the grey/second hand market 









7. last but not least, Rado Captain Cook 37mm... again, over budget if new, but within it if you look around and are patient...


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

There aren't a lot of women's dive watches at the $1000 price point, except the Aquaracer and the Conquest.

Armida A11, 36mm dive watch, auto, $299.








Oris Aquis 36mm, also auto ~$1400








Deep Blue Sea Princess, 34mm, quartz, $249








Omega Seamaster 28mm, quartz, ~$1800.








Bernhardt has finally made some new women's divers. 29mm, quartz, $169.
https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/collections/womenswatches?page=1

Momentum Splash 38, quartz, ~200, in all colors.
https://www.momentumwatch.com/colle...hes/products/splash-steel?variant=30107112907

Hamilton Seaview Quartz, 37mm, $595.


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

I bought my friend I go SCUBA diving with that Armida A11 and she loves it. To be fair we actually use it for diving, but the quality of that thing is just great and the lume is also nearly Seiko torch good. She also has tiny girl wrists and it's not a problem.









Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

just ordered this a month ago and it came in for the Mrs,she wanted a black faced stainless watch like my SUB - The good news ladies watches are not a long wait


----------

